# Fleet Fuel Card



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Need some help here. Need a new fleet card suggestion.

I am done with my current fuel fleet card. I am currently using Fuelman cards for my on-road fuel for vans and trucks. Today was the last straw. Every month I have to call to inform them they need to take a bogus charge off my account. They always do, but it is getting a bit annoying. We try to streamline as much as possible as every hurdle that costs time... costs money. Spending the 15-20 minutes on the phone every month is not helping.

In today's phone call I asked the guy removing the charge from this months bill if he could click a button to stop this nonsense charge BS we got threw every month. He responded by reciting the section of the terms and agreements that says that they can add these charges and you just need call and "Opt out"

I responded with "I will be searching for a new card today then"

I like the reporting that comes with a fleet card, but I am not interested in paying a sign up fee or a monthly fee. I can just get a VISA and have my guys put fuel only on that card and I will have the same end result. I just need a single card for fuel as it makes the monthly allocation of fuel very easy if it is all on one card. I don't have any trust issues with anyone that has one of my vehicles so I am not in need of a true "tracking card" either.

So any recommendations?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We have Pacific Pride cards, but they aren't always close by so we end up using credit cards and Pac Pride. 

Seems like they accept Fuelman cards as well.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

We use https://www.wexinc.com/solutions/fleet-cards/select/wex-fleet-card/

Theres a monthly fee but its not much iirc. Its accepted everywhere. Reports are very detailed. If I need to call them, its easy to get through to a person which is hard to do these days with other big companies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We use comdata (wallet out in truck, visa?) for fuel. I have 3 cards, one for the fleet, 2nd is personal trucks and 3rd for bulk fuel purchases.

I don't know much about the back end but I don't hear to many complaints about the billing. You can set daily limits, fast card replacements and except everywhere.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The acceptance is also a big one for me. That was why I started with fuelman card was due to the amount of different types of locations that accepted it.

I don’t want my guys to have to drive out of their way to get fuel. 

I spoke with WEX yesterday $40 sign up and $2 bucks a card per month. I know it seems like a small amount when you say $2 bucks, but even in my little company $2 bucks a month adds up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> We use comdata (wallet out in truck, visa?) for fuel. I have 3 cards, one for the fleet, 2nd is personal trucks and 3rd for bulk fuel purchases.
> 
> I don't know much about the back end but I don't hear to many complaints about the billing. You can set daily limits, fast card replacements and except everywhere.


Comdata appears to be managed by the same network as fuelman.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I can just get a VISA and have my guys put fuel only on that card and I will have the same end result. I just need a single card for fuel as it makes the monthly allocation of fuel very easy if it is all on one card. I don't have any trust issues with anyone that has one of my vehicles so I am not in need of a true "tracking card" either


Sounds like your best bet..depending on how many people you have...no fees, easy.......I'm sure there would be cash back bonus of sorts that comes with it as well. I think discover card is 5% cash back on fuel purchases..?..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> He responded by reciting the section of the terms and agreements that says that they can add these charges and you just need call and "Opt out"


Totally off subject...but this reminds me of garbage haulers. After getting screwed by one of the big nationwide ones for years, we switched to a local company. 1/3 the cost. The national did match it when we brought it up but they have that BS auto renewal contract/send it certified letter signed by God that you don't want to renew, blah, blah, blah.

The local company we signed up with was a family owned/run business. They just sold out and we get the new contract. Didn't have a contract before that. Back to the same old BS of a 5 year contract, no outs and the certified letter signed by God 30 days before expiration. And then we have the agreed upon price...except if this changes, that changes or, best of all...they can increase the price just because they feel like it. What kind of a contract is that?

Probably should be in Matt's Rant thread...back to your normally scheduled programming.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> The acceptance is also a big one for me. That was why I started with fuelman card was due to the amount of different types of locations that accepted it.
> 
> I don't want my guys to have to drive out of their way to get fuel.
> 
> I spoke with WEX yesterday $40 sign up and $2 bucks a card per month. I know it seems like a small amount when you say $2 bucks, but even in my little company $2 bucks a month adds up.


Everyone that travels or entertains customers has a company CC. Every month employees with CC's have to find oot what the expense was for which takes a couple minutes. My CC bill for January was just over $4500.00 due to 3days in Vegas.... When you have $700 dinners and a double cocktail runs $20-25 each it added up pretty quick.
I hear you aboot the $2 a month, 8 cards is a 30pack if Latte's


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have bulk fuel at the shop and don’t go terribly far away, so fuel cards haven’t been a consideration for me up until now. With venturing into large scale mulch blowing it might be something to consider, but everyone that’s out of town has a CC anyway. Wouldn’t be hard to do as suggested and get a separate card for everyone that is strictly for fuel.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Everyone that travels or entertains customers has a company CC. Every month employees with CC's have to find oot what the expense was for which takes a couple minutes. My CC bill for January was just over $4500.00 due to 3days in Vegas.... When you have $700 dinners and a double cocktail runs $20-25 each it added up pretty quick.
> I hear you aboot the $2 a month, 8 cards is a 30pack if Latte's


Every employee has a CC for everything that is not fuel related.

I just want one bill card that has all the on road fuel. Makes it very simple and quick to enter the whole bill into Quickbooks.

Around here 5 cards will get you a warm 30 rack... takes 6 to get a cold one.  :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I pulled the trigger and got my new cards delivered today.

I have a WEX based Global Fleet card now. Seems pretty user friendly on the mobile app. You have full control of your cards from your phone if you choose. Drivers can be set up with their own user id.

Very similar to my Fuelman card structure. We shall see if the BS comes with this one also...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have the support of the WEX card without all the card fees and setup fees.

https://www.global-fleet.com/


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Still have the support of the WEX card without all the card fees and setup fees.
> 
> https://www.global-fleet.com/


I just looked it up...looks like a good fit, for what you were looking for......other than .03/ gal savings? That doesn't seem like much? And does that apply to EVERY fuel purchase...the wording led me to believe it doesn't.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> I just looked it up...looks like a good fit, for what you were looking for......other than .03/ gal savings? That doesn't seem like much? And does that apply to EVERY fuel purchase...the wording led me to believe it doesn't.....


With no card fees, no setup fees, and it being a fuel only card, the small amount of fuel savings outways another Visa floating around for my operation.

The cards stay in the trucks, and trucks are typically unlocked on job sites most days, so I like the user number features and what not. Also, it helps me to keep track of maintenance on each rig as I can see what the trucks mileage is on each fuel fill up.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> With no card fees, no setup fees, and it being a fuel only card, the small amount of fuel savings outways another Visa floating around for my operation.
> 
> The cards stay in the trucks, and trucks are typically unlocked on job sites most days, so I like the user number features and what not. Also, it helps me to keep track of maintenance on each rig as I can see what the trucks mileage is on each fuel fill up.


How many trucks do you run?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> How many trucks do you run?


Depends on if Busch Latte is on sale how many come out of retirement...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> How many trucks do you run?


I have 12 vehicles that fuel on the account.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So I pulled the trigger and got my new cards delivered today.
> 
> I have a WEX based Global Fleet card now. Seems pretty user friendly on the mobile app. You have full control of your cards from your phone if you choose. Drivers can be set up with their own user id.
> 
> Very similar to my Fuelman card structure. We shall see if the BS comes with this one also...


We Ran WEX for about a year.....

Worked ok for us until we started using more fuel and got close to our monthly credit limit of 2k, WEX would not increase our limit due to "period of Performance''.

So when we reached our credit limit all our cards were shut off and with WEX when your account gets shut off they DEMAND that you pay your balance in full even if its not due yet to re activate your account, then it takes about 14-17 days for your cards to be re activated. This was very very frustrating for me especially in the summer when we are going 100mph.

I can understand but we had perfect payment history and always paid our full balance to them on the 1st and 15th. It almost seemed like we were just an inconvenience to WEX because we weren't buying 50k a month in fuel. The last straw for me was when we switched banks, we had WEX set up on auto pay and they drafted the payment out of our old account. We immediately called and paid the balance the next day with a cc from our new account and switched the auto pay to our new account. WELL in WEX's eyes this was a act of war or some **** so they de activated our account ( at this time $0 balance) cause we called and paid and demanded a security deposit of 2k to re activate our account. They also ran a D&B credit report and told me that we have bad credit as a business? WEll that's funny cause we have a D&B report of 418 witch I am told is pretty good.

Either way I was done with the constant demands and negotiations I sincerely felt that they were the rudest company I have ever dealt with. I wont do business with anyone who treats us like that, ive never met a company who wont let you spend money with them.

Hope you have a better experience!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2k a month in fuel? How many units is that for?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2k a month in fuel? How many units is that for?


This was in the summer, so we were filling up everything weekly if not more. mowing crew, fert truck, landscape crew, my truck, brothers truck, skids, ect. Sometimes we would use all of the credit limit sometimes not.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty weird that you only have a 2K limit in my opinion... 

The limit they gave me is 3 times what we run a month in fuel right from the start without even asking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2k a month in fuel? How many units is that for?


I can only dream of fuel costs that low.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2k is next to nothing in fuel. Interesting that they put a limit that low on a fuel card.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can only dream of fuel costs that low.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I can't remember the last time my fuel bill was under 5 figures. Especially in the winter.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2k is next to nothing in fuel. Interesting that they put a limit that low on a fuel card.


I am sure that it is all in retrospect the size of his operation. Every operation has different costs to run their sized operation.

I am only shocked that if they are hitting the limit and paying on time that the limit would not be raised if asked or most commonly automatically...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. I can't remember the last time my fuel bill was under 5 figures. Especially in the winter.


I thought you did not run trucks anymore?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I thought you did not run trucks anymore?


Most of that is through machines in the winter. And mowers in the summer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Most of that is through machines in the winter. And mowers in the summer.


Why would you not use off road fuel for those? 

Paying the on road tax on that much fuel seems silly to me...

Few hundred here or there whatever, but 5 figures...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Need some help here. Need a new fleet card suggestion.
> 
> I am done with my current fuel fleet card. I am currently using Fuelman cards for my on-road fuel for vans and trucks. Today was the last straw. Every month I have to call to inform them they need to take a bogus charge off my account. They always do, but it is getting a bit annoying. We try to streamline as much as possible as every hurdle that costs time... costs money. Spending the 15-20 minutes on the phone every month is not helping.
> 
> ...


One thing I did not know and learned the hard way (which is basically how I acquired all my knowledge) is that fleet cards don't have the same fraud protection that visa/Mc do... if someone does fraudulently charge your card on a fleet card, you're STILL responsible for the payment... unlike a visa.

I used to have AMEX for fleet card, I had a good experience with then... only problem is if I went out of my "area" (it was up to them to decide what that area was) they would stop charge my card as a "precaution" as it might be stolen or fraudulent...
This sensed to happen more often when I was close to my payment date (ie my radius got magically smaller if I needed to make a big payment in a week)
It wasn't a big deal, because I could call and tell them it was authorized, but 15 minutes on the phone was annoying and embarrassing at times.
CT is a small state, I shouldn't have to call them because I'm getting gas in Windsor if I'm normally in Fairfield, Greenwich or Westchester.
I could understand when I flew to Vegas, which oddly they didn't bother me there, because I had booked plane and hotel through Vegas, but still!
That was the only drawback at all with Amex ... oh that and the increasing number of places that don't take AMEX cards

We use visa these days 
Gobbles up lots of airline miles 
Basically travel for free 
It's a bigger deal when you live in Alaska 
Going to any other state is a flight


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why would you not use off road fuel for those?
> 
> Paying the on road tax on that much fuel seems silly to me...
> 
> Few hundred here or there whatever, but 5 figures...


You know there's a form you can fill out and get the road tax refunded at the end of the year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> You know there's a form you can fill out and get the road tax refunded at the end of the year...


Or not pay it in the first place.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

If you have 100 gallons of fuel in a semi and the truck runs all night
And you have 4 of those trucks 
That’s 400 gallons a night, 
$3.00 a gallon for diesel 
That’s $1200 right there in one night.
$2000 a month is a very modest fuel budget. 

We have a 500 gallon diesel tank on site (which I consider puny and it seems it’s akways empty) 
So $1500 to refuel and it can easily get refilled twice a week when it’s snowing , PLUS filling the actual trucks.
We have a petrol dealer deliver the fuel.

We used to (kinda still do) have Tesoro fleet cards.
But I was losing so much time per driver at the gas stations that I banished them all from the gas stations and went with on site fueling.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> You know there's a form you can fill out and get the road tax refunded at the end of the year...


You know that there is a truck that will deliver non taxed fuel to begin with...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why would you not use off road fuel for those?
> 
> Paying the on road tax on that much fuel seems silly to me...
> 
> Few hundred here or there whatever, but 5 figures...


I don't. Bulk fuel. I don't have fuel cards. We have bulk on road, off road, and gasoline at the shop.

In January we filled the off road (550 gallon) tank 5 times. $8250 alone using rough figures. Summer we don't burn as much but it's still a lot of fuel between trucks, mowers etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't. Bulk fuel. I don't have fuel cards. We have bulk on road, off road, and gasoline at the shop.
> 
> In January we filled the off road (550 gallon) tank 5 times. $8250 alone using rough figures. Summer we don't burn as much but it's still a lot of fuel between trucks, mowers etc.


Oh sorry... I thought we were talking about fuel fleet cards.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

We use fuel cards, as A lot can go wrong with above ground storage tank‘s .
From fuel going bad to fuel theft to
Logistics.

Most big rigs consume right around a gallon per hour at Idle.
if they sleep eight hours that’s eight gal of fuel per truck per night.
If you have four of those trucks 
That’s 32gal a night....
@ $3gal that’s $96 per night per truck.

Also you could run red fuel as long as you have all the proper paperwork with you and you can pay taxes on the fuel you burned on on the road. But it’s not worth the Hausel when you get stopped .


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I Guess I need to state my fuel credit limit with WEX is Irrelevant to the size of your guy's operations...? I was just stating my experience with them. IF I had a higher limit my account wouldn't have been shut down so much but that was their choice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, I missed this was in the fuel card thread. Thought I was in the random thoughts thread. 

Carry on and my apologies.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> You know that there is a truck that will deliver non taxed fuel to begin with...


Really?

Non taxed gasoline?
You sure?
I've never seen that?
Sidewalk machines, equipment you use during the winter, sander/sprayer you can you get a tax refund for that.

Not to mention if you've got a off road AND on road tank onsite and your employees fill from the off-road tank for their trucks and get caught the fine is more than they money you will save. 
Do you have a fool proof plan to prevent that? 
Because more than once we've had the fuel truck guy put gasoline in the diesel tank.
Company bought us a whole new engine that time. 
If yet can't keep gas and diesel separated, off/On road diesel is bound to be a debaucle.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> We use fuel cards, as A lot can go wrong with above ground storage tank's .
> From fuel going bad to fuel theft to
> Logistics.
> 
> ...


What are you doing where you have trucks sleeping overnight? Are you shipping in salt from out of state or something?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> Really?
> 
> Non taxed gasoline?
> You sure?
> ...


Do you hire anyone that can fog a mirror?

I have 4 tanks:
On road diesel
Off road diesel
Rec gas
Plain ole 87 octane with however much crappy ethanol in it gas.

One time has someone put gas in a diesel. Ran it until it basically stopped moving. Drained the tank, swapped fuel filters and ran it until we sold it. It was a Kubota RTV.

You really need to work on your hiring and training practices.

PS Stickers on the tanks say which is which.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> We use fuel cards, as A lot can go wrong with above ground storage tank's .
> From fuel going bad to fuel theft to
> Logistics.
> 
> ...


I worked for a company that had $40,000 of fuel stolen in one month from fleet fuel cards.

There was a month where none of the trucks moved because the month was so slow.
They kept the gas cards in the trucks.
Employee stole all of them and drive around from station to station offering to fill you up in exchange for cash at 50 cents on the dollar (or something like that) 
He and is girl friend had a fistful of cards.
Fuel/fleet company sent statement at end of month for 40k between all the cards.

So it's possible to steal fuel from a fleet card too.
We've got cameras on our onsite fuel 
You can't turn the pump on without and RFID card 
I get an email everytime the pump is turned on.
Number one way I see fuel stolen is still cans
I hate fuel cans.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

non taxed gasoline.
my buddy who has a big dairy operation has off road diesel and off road gas, right next to each other , Both are dyed red.

or
if the gasoline was taxed and I (the consumer)will have to file on my income tax form to get the tax refunded. That applies only to gasoline.

here are the fed tax forms
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4136.pdf
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i4136.pdf


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> Really?
> 
> Non taxed gasoline?
> You sure?
> ...


We have a tank at the farm for the gas tractors. Fuel for the trucks has to be purchased at the gas station in town. Farm use gasoline for the tractors that run on gasoline is in that tank. It is delivered there by FS in a fuel delivery truck. Same with non taxed diesel fuel.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you hire anyone that can fog a mirror?
> 
> I have 4 tanks:
> On road diesel
> ...


Tell that to the company the delivers the fuel TWICE.

The gas tank is also white and the diesel tank happens to be red (in our case) 
I'm not sure if the tank contamination happened at their end loading their truck or he just loaded the fuel tanks wrong on our end.
But different drivers did it twice.
I don't have control over hiring their drivers,
They go through more classes to handle bulk fuel than I have training at my company for that; 
My point being if THEY can screw it up (twice) your run of the mill employee is way more likely to screw it up.

Plus, what's your turn around for winter employees where you're at?

Here a decent guy will only hang around long enough to get hired by a slope corporation (at which point they're making six figures) 
The guys that can't get slope work come in two flavors 
1) they got thrown off the slope for safety violations/dui 
2) they got burned out working on the slope and don't want to do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off schedules.

The first type are already proven to be unsafe or the type that will mix fuel (or they'd still be employed on the slope) 
And the second type are just here for easy cash and have no emotional investment in being employed, because the pay "isn't worth it" 
One of the reasons we use h2b... which we won't get this year because of the screwed up government

When we have our trained employees from Mexico 
We don't have problems 
In years we can't get them 
Guys cycle in and out like toilet paper.. 
typically they just stop showing up 
I call it employee roulette 
Any given shift you can see 10 more guys show up than you need (unannounced) or half the guys you need (you're lucky if they even give you an excuse... most of the time it's just no call no show)

You can drive around town during a storm and predict which company it happened to "this time" by seeing how far behind they are with keeping up. 
It's the state of things here, not a hiring practice issue.

But judging from everything I'm told by other companies and owners in the lower 48, it sounds pretty much the same; maybe for different reasons, but retention or even getting people at all is a big issue.

Where you're at you at least have "regular" snow fall, here we can get a storm a day for most of the winter (and people get burned out and stop showing up) 
And you can get a month with not so much as a dusting (in which case people have no income and find something else to do- so by the time it snows , you're dealing with new hires again)

We deal with a high degree of transient population here.
People come here with the dream of "Alaska" (what the dream is varies on what fairy tale they've been told) and then can't deal with the long nights and temperatures, high crime and other issues they weren't told about and they leave.
Most of the employees in snow up here are more often than not actually here due to their spouses job (the decent ones I mean)
Which means their spouse is employed in medical or oil or military. 
You can spend three years training someone and poof that person is gone because their spouses job took them to another state; company paid to move them and they're literally gone by the time you know it's happening.

Many guys I see are state or city drivers that will moon light for private companies.
Ironically, they're some of the least trained with the worst habits.
I'm guessing, but I don't know, the reason for that is the government workers have the same issue, transient , they don't stay long or the good ones are working on the slope.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> We have a tank at the farm for the gas tractors. Fuel for the trucks has to be purchased at the gas station in town. Farm use gasoline for the tractors that run on gasoline is in that tank. It is delivered there by FS in a fuel delivery truck. Same with non taxed diesel fuel.


I have honestly never seen "off road" gasoline 
Is it dyed too?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> I have honestly never seen "off road" gasoline
> Is it dyed too?


Red in color just like off road diesel


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Red in color just like off road diesel


My bad 
Never seen it before 
Just off road diesel 
But then again ... I've never worked in corn/wheat farm territory.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

"The gas tank is also white and the diesel tank happens to be red (in our case)"

and there is the issue.

red=gasoline
green =diesel fuel.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> "The gas tank is also white and the diesel tank happens to be red (in our case)"
> 
> and there is the issue.
> 
> ...


No
It's the color of the tank 
The white tank is red white and blue (mainly white) and is provided by the fuel company ... all their tanks look like that. It says "gasoline" in red lettering.

The red tank is the same as any other tank I've seen on construction sites 
The tank is primer red.
The gun is colored green 
The words "diesel fuel" are in green.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> "The gas tank is also white and the diesel tank happens to be red (in our case)"
> 
> and there is the issue.
> 
> ...


Tanks at the family's places have red filler handles with a big spigot that won't fit in a pick up filler, for off road diesel, green filler handles for on road diesel and gas has a black filler handles (no off road gas). Tanks are also label on all four sides.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> We Ran WEX for about a year.....
> 
> Worked ok for us until we started using more fuel and got close to our monthly credit limit of 2k, WEX would not increase our limit due to "period of Performance''.
> 
> ...


I have had quite the opposite experience with WEX. They are always helpful with what we need. And I rarely need to call them because any new driver, new card updates or nearly anything else is available on their website.

Never had a problem with credit limit. They have increased ours over the years without request. I believe it is quadruple of the avg amount we actually use. I was late with a payment twice. The first time I just plain forgot. No excuse. I was going to be two days late. I called them about it and they waived the fees because I normally pay on time. I was really surprised they did it. The second late payment was a banking change fiasco and never was sent. They didnt forgive that one since it was only about eight months after the initial late payment. If its late its a huge penalty depending on the account balance.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Tanks at the family's places have red filler handles with a big spigot that won't fit in a pick up filler, for off road diesel, green filler handles for on road diesel and gas has a black filler handles (no off road gas). Tanks are also label on all four sides.


The big spigot will fit in some diesel pickups.
The high flow at the truck stops with the big spigots fits my Dodge.

I've seen red tanks for red fuel and I've seen blue used instead of yellow for kerosene instead of blue being for water.

I've never seen non-taxed gas offered at a station, just from a bulk distributor.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> The big spigot will fit in some diesel pickups.
> The high flow at the truck stops with the big spigots fits my Dodge.
> 
> I've seen red tanks for red fuel and I've seen blue used instead of yellow for kerosene instead of blue being for water.
> ...


My fillers were able to take the high flow spigots too. Just needs a little tweak in diameter....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So much for fuel card discussion


----------



## Drewster2016 (Nov 16, 2015)

tpendagast said:


> I worked for a company that had $40,000 of fuel stolen in one month from fleet fuel cards.
> 
> There was a month where none of the trucks moved because the month was so slow.
> They kept the gas cards in the trucks.
> ...


What kinda setup do you have that you need a card to turn on the pump? I'd like to hear more about it


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Drewster2016 said:


> What kinda setup do you have that you need a card to turn on the pump? I'd like to hear more about it


Our FD uses something similar to this. Each vehicle has a fob that has to be waved under it so someone doesn't put gas in a diesel, then each user also has to enter the last 4 of their SSN. It's a good system, expensive though.
https://www.fuelforce.com/814-full-feature


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Our FD uses something similar to this. Each vehicle has a fob that has to be waved under it so someone doesn't put gas in a diesel, then each user also has to enter the last 4 of their SSN. It's a good system, expensive though.
> https://www.fuelforce.com/814-full-feature


I'm guessing if it prevents a single wrong-fuel incident per year it is more or less paying for itself.


----------

